# Soft box and umbrella for 580,430 EX.



## gabriel.bezerra (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello guys.

I'm looking for a soft box plus support and all the stuff and a umbrella as well, but they gotta be to attach a flashgun on.
i couldn't find any thing at all, and also wanted something quite reliable..
the soft box size would be around 60x60...
OBS: NOT looking for anything over 100£..rsrs

thanks.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 24, 2010)

hey I'm lost with what you are talking about....maybe..LearnMyShot - learn how to photograph anything


----------

